# Hey anyone remember me ??



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Howdy folks...made a call today to a friend, perhaps he will speak up  ??

Not sure how long ago was my last post....but, it has been too long.

Work, kids, family, and life have been on my radar and taking care of business. For those of you that remember who I am, I hope all is well !!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great to hear from you OAC, your life sounds real familiar.......the work, family and life part...glad you dropped back in.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep. Been a while. But what are you hoping for for those that don't remember?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

How could anyone forget Brian.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad to have you back.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good talking to you again my friend. Quit being a stranger !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

can't say I do . who the hell, I mean how the hell are you ? nice to meet ya. longs yor back, jump in an stir things up.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For those who don't remember OAC, he was an integral part of making this forum what it is. He's an experienced hunter and trapper who shared willingly.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I always enjoyed his post and input....................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what she said............


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

posts.............I had that coming.................lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey thank you for the party....

Guess I need to share a joke 

FROZEN CRABS AND THE BLONDE FLIGHT ATTENDANT

A lawyer boarded an airplane in New Orleans with a box of frozen crabs
and asked a blonde flight attendant take care of them for him. She
took the box and promised to put it in the crew's refrigerator. He
advised her that he was holding her personally responsible for them
staying frozen, mentioning in an arrogant manner that he was a lawyer,
and threatened what would happen to her if she let them thaw out.

Shortly before landing in New York , she used the intercom to announce
to the entire cabin, "Would the lawyer who gave me the crabs in New
Orleans , please raise your hand?"

Not one hand went up .. So she took them home and ate them.

There are two lessons here:

1. Lawyers aren't as smart as they think they are.

2. Blondes aren't as dumb as most folks think.
_________________________


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Heading to Maine is a few weeks....Lobster will be on the list to bring home.

Guess I will not call them crabs.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oh come on OAC, how are we going to continue to revel with your return.................... :nut:


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well the drinks are on me....just send the bill to YD


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

After a week ago last Friday's ruling on Gay marriage I saw this video.






Seeing how today is the 4th it is fitting.

Happy 4th everyone and enjoy, be safe.

Thank you all for everything. Cat I still need to meet you.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Outstanding OAC, very appropriate. These are the types of educational topics that should be brought back to our education systems, not the nonfactual garbage being taught today.

THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Swift....I wish we as a country would swing back to where we were. I pray we do not continue to head down the same path.

Rome fell for a reason, similar to us, free hand outs are not free, WE PAY FOR THEM and THEY ARE NOT RIGHT.

Okay, off my soap box.

Anyone kill anything last winter....with proof


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great article, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

On a call said:


> Swift....I wish we as a country would swing back to where we were. I pray we do not continue to head down the same path.
> 
> Rome fell for a reason, similar to us, free hand outs are not free, WE PAY FOR THEM and THEY ARE NOT RIGHT.
> 
> ...


cupla cases of whiskey. think it was 100 proof.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ouch....that much whiskey would give me a head ache, or a big party.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

On a call said:


> Swift....I wish we as a country would swing back to where we were. I pray we do not continue to head down the same path.
> 
> Rome fell for a reason, similar to us, free hand outs are not free, WE PAY FOR THEM and THEY ARE NOT RIGHT.
> 
> ...


God forbid we don't have a reversal in the next Presidential election and you are 100% right about the handouts................I started working when I was 9 years old, paper route, and have worked every year for the next 53 years and I for one am DAMN tired of carrying 53% of this Country's population with their need for handouts......now I'm off mine. ( not really, I'm rarely off mine)


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/20300-finally-got-out-for-a-few-days/


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that is what I talking about...dead dogs.

I am getting the itch.

Have an invite to hunt a baited lake in Maine. Ice fishing and killing yotes, Both sound cool to me


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Only if you are happy


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How about them Girls ???

World Cup


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great win for the ladies............


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

have no interest in watching the world cup. but a cups ,b cups, c cups and d cups now that's a different story.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I see you know your American alphabet kiyote. lol. atriot:

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yeah, I was learned through the fourth grade


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Slow learner huh ?


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

oh yeah.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lol. I was a bottle baby so I've spent my life getting after them.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol.so much for my theory that bottle feeding makes one gay.now I have to rethink everything. oh , the humanity!


----------

